# How do your guns stay?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Not really an ammunition thread per say, but more of a home defense thread, didn't really know where to put it.

If some people had their way we wouldn't have guns at all.

Fortunately that's not the case, however some people think they can almost accomplish the same thing by demanding that guns be locked up and unloaded with the ammo stored nowhere near the gun. Am I the only one who thinks this is just the least little bit absurd?

"Yes, excuse me Mr. Criminal, would you mind tossing me that box of ammo behind you and waiting for me to load my gun while you rape my wife and kill my kids?"

Every single gun I have is kept loaded with JHP and resides an a very reachable spot. How about you?

I don't really think it's gonna happen, but just in case somebody is thinking it, let me add this disclaimer. *There are no little children living in my household, nor do any little children ever visit my home.* If children were involved I would keep my guns locked in a safe, but that safe would still be very accessable to me, and the gun would still be kept loaded.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - all loaded - in various areas. I rarely ever have a gun unloaded in its case in the closet.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have Grandchildren in the house most of the time. I keep all my guns in a safe except my CCW, which I have on at home, or on my headboard if in bed.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*Loaded Home D' Firearms*

Only a few are loaded, ready to rock cuz of a 2 year old
grand-daughter living in my household:

Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II .45 ACP
Springfield Armory XD-.45 ACP w/ Streamlight TLR-1
Smith & Wesson 642-2 .38 Special
Remington 12 ga 870 Marine Magnum
Colt M4A3 16" barrel AR-15 in .223 Remington

* Special Note- all firearms whether or not loaded
or unloaded are secured in various areas of the home;
most are in a Liberty RSC~!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, if you have small kids, then you can't do what I do... I can understand that...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Guns are put in key places at night and picked up in morning. If one or more of the Grandkids stay over they are under lock and key, except the one I carry at all times.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Awake its on my hip,in bed its in a bed holster


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We had an unfortunate incident here several years ago. A 9 year old boy wanted to show off his dad's gun collection to a neighbor girl. He opened the safe and brought out a shotgun which discharged, killing the girl.

Even safes aren't safe sometimes. Kids are curious. Kids know all of your secret hidey holes, even if you can't remember them. You leave them alone for a couple of hours, and they will have investigated every nook and cranny of your house and found all of your secrets. That's just human (kid) nature.

Be vigilant if kids live with you.

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 14 year old daughter whom I trust implicitly with any of my weapons. She is both safe and skilled with pistol and rifle. I could leave a cocked and locked 1911 on the kitchen table and she'd just ask me to move it so she could have a snack. However, I do not entirely trust all of her teenage friends, so the guns stay locked up in the safe when not being carried by the wife or me. The wife normally has a Glock with her, and I either a Glock or Kahr and a KelTec. Long guns are secured in the safe.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have a 7 year old boy with friends so my guns need to stay in a safe most of the time, but there is allways at least one out and on or next to me. I trust my son around guns more than many adults I know, he knows not to touch without asking. When he wants to see one, I unload it then hand it to him and he goes through the same inspection, drops the mag and pulls the slide back to inspect the chamber, finger off the trigger. In my way of thinking you should teach your kids to deal with ALL of lifes little problems rather than shelter them from them.
My wife and I each have a quick access pistol box on either side of the bed. She keeps the Taurus pt-111 in hers and I keep my baby eagle with a tac-light in mine. Mrs. Maximo pulls hers out before she goes to sleep, I switch whatever I am carrying for the baby eagle, get up the next morning and do the reverse.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got a 9 year old and an 18 month old so mine stay locked up and useless at all times, unless I am home and awake and carrying one on me. When my 9 year old goes to visit relatives I leave one in a secret place up away from where the baby can get to. 

I trust my son around them by himself, but it's not usually the kid that is around guns and educated about them that ends up being a problem, it's usually when the kid's friends who have never seen a gun come over that problems start.

I plan on getting a quick access safe for the bedside if I can find one that doesn't beep when you push the buttons.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

:smt086 my son is 19 and reasonably responsible. I keep mine loaded in its case with 2 extra mags. however we lock the bedroom door when we leave the house (just in case).
I plan on training him with the weapon, and my wife to!
unfortunately the local range is 21 or older so I have to drive a longer distance to one of the public outdoor ranges


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

have 2 loaded at all times the rest are in the safe room. the 45 stays with me the 12 ga. comes out at bed time.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> I plan on getting a quick access safe for the bedside if I can find one that doesn't beep when you push the buttons.


Just clip the wire to the speaker.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's not on my hip it's under my pillow loaded, half cocked, locked and ready to rock. Never any kids in the house.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

No kids here. They're all loaded 
and spread out.

Mike


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I believe in being prepared at all times!

"Formerly we suffered from crimes; now we suffer from laws." 
- Publius Cornelius Tacitus


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

The wife is *BLONDE*! Do you think it's smart to have a loaded gun around?:smt082

Really, one loaded and the rest in a safe unloaded.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep mine loaded at all times. (no kids in the house)


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

screwman said:


> No kids here. They're all loaded
> and spread out.
> 
> Mike





triton54s said:


> I keep mine loaded at all times. (no kids in the house)


Same here. Two M1911s and an S&W M60.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> I plan on getting a quick access safe for the bedside if I can find one that doesn't beep when you push the buttons.


You could also put a piece a scotch tape over the hole that the sound comes out. If you cut the air off it can't make the noise.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Quick open pistol safe is where my little Austrian friend waits for the bad guys. Wife has a seven shot Taurus .357.:smt071


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Locked and loaded throughout the house. I even come across some that I'd forgotten about from time to time while poking around in various nooks and crannies...

Obviously no kids in the house, or anyone else for that matter. Die-Hard Bachelor going on 19 years. 

Life is good.


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

loaded on desk,nightstand and one in living room....but that is all gonna change soon because i have alittle boy due in jan.


----------

